

HN NYC: bit.ly hackathon, makerbot demo, API contest: from 6pm on 11/17 - aditya
http://hackabit.com/

======
daeken
I'll be there! Also (sorry for the slight topic change), tomorrow at 6pm at
Swift (on 4th st between Lafayette and Bowery) is the NYSEC meetup of local
security folks. Just moved to the city a bit over a week ago, and couldn't
have picked my timing any better it seems.

------
donohoe
I had been working hard to find time to work on my "Qubit" hack but today
discovered it's already been done and implemented... Oh well:
<http://bit.ly/bundles/>

